# B5 s4/a4 r32 vr6 swap



## MorePower37 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was wondering if any of you can direct me to a detailed thread of someone swapping a vr6 from an r32 in to b5 platform. Thanks!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sport-Audi-A4-VR6-TURBO-A-Time-Attack-Project

nailed it.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

There's also an information thread in the B5 forum about it.


----------

